# Telefonica



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

I am really struggling getting a number that i can call from england to check whether my villa is telephone compatible before i move... I know that in spain you just call 1005 and say 'english' and they put you through to the right department but how do i speak to them from england? Im extremely surprised at how difficult it is to get hold of them to be honest.

No wonder all these dodgy companies such as Telefonica in English have cropped up lol

Can anyone help me?

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Dolphin. said:


> I am really struggling getting a number that i can call from england to check whether my villa is telephone compatible before i move... I know that in spain you just call 1005 and say 'english' and they put you through to the right department but how do i speak to them from england? Im extremely surprised at how difficult it is to get hold of them to be honest.
> 
> No wonder all these dodgy companies such as Telefonica in English have cropped up lol
> 
> ...


0034 902 357 000

Ask for the english department


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> 0034 902 357 000
> 
> Ask for the english department


Unfortunately that line doesn't work it just goes to spanish recorded message and then cuts off


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sure its not telling you they are finished for the day, back tomorrow? 

Then try 900 12 1004 and / or 962 83 9714


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Lol yeah in fact you'll be right...

I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dolphin. said:


> Lol yeah in fact you'll be right...
> 
> I'll try again tomorrow


Tomorrow's sunday!! LOL 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

.......... let us know how you get on when you do finally get them tho wont you!!!!!!!!!!!??????! :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> I am really struggling getting a number that i can call from england to check whether my villa is telephone compatible before i move... I know that in spain you just call 1005 and say 'english' and they put you through to the right department but how do i speak to them from england? Im extremely surprised at how difficult it is to get hold of them to be honest.
> 
> No wonder all these dodgy companies such as Telefonica in English have cropped up lol
> 
> ...


Yes I know its a bleeding outrage. 
Funny enough our Spanish neighbour who is thinking of buying a flat in London called the UK BT freephone number to check out the situation re installation.
Well they got though after holding for a hour or so & he said ....Spanish !, well he had it on speaker phone and I heard the operator say pardon ??? , he had to repeat this quite a few times saying it louder & louder each time.
So I was forced to intervene at this stage & can you believe they do not have a Spanish speaking section !

No wonder all these iffy outfits are springing up in the UK such as TalkTalk.es


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Lol it is sunday tomorrow :help:

Will let you all know when its sorted!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Dolphin. said:


> I am really struggling getting a number that i can call from england to check whether my villa is telephone compatible before i move... I know that in spain you just call 1005 and say 'english' and they put you through to the right department but how do i speak to them from england? Im extremely surprised at how difficult it is to get hold of them to be honest.
> 
> No wonder all these dodgy companies such as Telefonica in English have cropped up lol
> 
> ...


And so, yet another poor sod is going to find out why I say telef**kup should change their slogan to "Telefonica--- putting the PAIN in Spain"

I have to tell you.... even if they say they can and will give you a line, don't believe it until it actually happens. One person I know has been waiting three years for them to come good on the promise.:ranger::ranger::ranger:

You can tell, can't you, that telefrustation are not my favourite company?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> And so, yet another poor sod is going to find out why I say telef**kup should change their slogan to "Telefonica--- putting the PAIN in Spain"
> 
> I have to tell you.... even if they say they can and will give you a line, don't believe it until it actually happens. One person I know has been waiting three years for them to come good on the promise.:ranger::ranger::ranger:
> 
> You can tell, can't you, that telefrustation are not my favourite company?



I've tried hard to keep my feelings about telef******onica in :tape::tape::tape:


Jo xxx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Telefonica ?

7 years with them and never an issue for me.
Reliable 3meg ADSL for 19.90, including all Spanish fixed line calls.
Reduced line rental as I'm registered unemployed 6.90.
English speaking operator if needed 24/7 on 1004.
Free WiFi router & a technician arrived to install it.
Needed another extension installed so I called them about the price, 27.00, all in ?, yes that is the cost to you (yes I did check how much 30mt of cable & a box would cost)
Bill arrived last month with an additional 18eu item ?, called them and that is the technician cost they said.
Explained about my original conversation & a complaint was logged by the operator, 4 hours later a text on my mobile to say that 21eu has been taken off the bill.

Name me another provider here in Spain to match them ?


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

We switched to Telefonica about three months ago, after Telitec´s service interruptions got too much. I ordered a 3 megabit line, the customer service told me it would take roughly a week to install. Two days later the technician called and told me he would be in the area. Within 30 minutes everything was up an running.

We needed the adsl line in another room, so the technician called his boss and got green line to put another box in. Including ca. 20 meters cable, drilling 3 holes and two new telephone sockets this extra installation cost us exactly 0 (zero) euros.

Before we came to Spain I read all kind of horror stories about Telefonica on this forum, so we went with Telitec and tried to avoid the big T where ever possible. If I compare the low speed, service interruptions (like over one week last year during the big storms) and lack of transparency we suffered under Telitec in the last year and a half with the 3 months Telefonica - I honestly regret not to have gone with Telefonica in the first place.

So not everything about Telefonica is bad. It really depends on your local circumstances.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

playamonte said:


> Telefonica ?
> 
> 7 years with them and never an issue for me.
> Reliable 3meg ADSL for 19.90, including all Spanish fixed line calls.
> ...



How big a bribe are they paying you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Seb* said:


> We switched to Telefonica about three months ago, after Telitec´s service interruptions got too much. I ordered a 3 megabit line, the customer service told me it would take roughly a week to install. Two days later the technician called and told me he would be in the area. Within 30 minutes everything was up an running.
> 
> We needed the adsl line in another room, so the technician called his boss and got green line to put another box in. Including ca. 20 meters cable, drilling 3 holes and two new telephone sockets this extra installation cost us exactly 0 (zero) euros.
> 
> ...


you're right - the only problems we ever had with Telefonica was with the accounts department - and we always managed to get that sorted out/refunds whatever

I think your point about local circumstances is a big one though- even in some 'modern, built up' areas, the ADSL service is patchy - where you can get ADSL, your neighbour across the road might not - and when you order your line you'll be told what's available - then the engineer comes to install it & shakes his head in despair - 'sorry - you just can't get it here!'


we would have stayed with them, but a neighbour was getting such incredible internet speeds with their wireless - twice what we were used to with Telefonica - and good service all round - that we decided we really didn't need a landline & switched.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm with dunmovin on this one. Round here you will not find anyone , of any nationality, who has a good word to say about them. 
I had a perfect working phone line changed in to my name when I bought the house, bills taken from the bank account , 2 months later they cut it off. I couldn't get any sense from them & in the end I had to pay to be reconnected but with a different number ! A week later they turned up at the door & put in a 2nd line !!! ( I was out at the time & the wife thought they were checking the original line. I kept that one for the internet though as It was dial-up only here. 
When my wife changed to tarifa plana 24h that was a shambles & we had to go to OMIC to get that refunded. I even hed a spanish friend ring for me to clarify this problem who was told that " he has to ring & speak to someone in his own language " 
I know of an abogado dealing with a relatives complaint who asked for the address to write in with a complaint ( years back there was no address on the bills ) who was told " no we don't give out that info". & had the phone put down on them .

I've , apparently , been able to obtain adsl here for the last 14 months but my neighbours can't because of the distance from the exchange. I 'd had it for 3 years , supplied by ya.com through telefonicas infrastructure. The infrastructure , round here is **** the cables are like norah battys stockings, cables are joined by twisting together , the phone when we had dial up, would often have interference which would render the internet unusable. One line problem took them 4 months to sort ou & 14 different engineers !!! 
I gave up in the end & went to wi-fi, but even cancelling the domicilio de pago , they tried to take money out of my account by using my movistar contract ddp. That's gone now as well!! 
I could go on but it winds me up.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Four years with Telefonica and no real problems. Their accounts department debited me an incorrect amount once, but they refunded it as soon as I told them.

Our line is good (for rural), my only complaint would be their charges and thats the only reason I am considering changing to Vodophone ADSL .. they use the Telefonica lines and their charge includes the line rental, and its only about €29


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It seems people either love Telefonica or hate them! I was with them for two years and during that time, they never got our address right (so we never received bills)eventho I kept phoning them, writing to them to tell them. When we needed a call out, the guy went to this other address two weeks after they told me he would arrive. They never gave us the various discounts we were entitled to and when the day came to leave them I just didnt pay the bill - Apparently they went to the "other" address that they insisted we were at and cut the phone line there lol!!!!

We now use a local company called Acox, which are a wireless telecom provider. The are less than half the price of Telefonica, the internet is faster and I have a UK phone number which means I can phone my family for free!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Someone mentioned Telefonica In English. Never use them under any circumstances.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> Someone mentioned Telefonica In English. Never use them under any circumstances.



I think I've heard that they're not the same company are they?????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jimenato said:


> Someone mentioned Telefonica In English. Never use them under any circumstances.


You're right, TelefonicaInEnglish are nothing to do with Telefonica, and they have had some really bad press. There were a lot of people paying money and not getting a connection a while back. I think they are called Movifresh now


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Telefonica in English look like they are going to get you a good deal - line rental, setup and so on but all of their charges are extra to what Telefonica charge you - or at least that's what happened to us. We ended up paying two monthly line rentals and two setup charges. 

There was no-one who would talk to us at T in E about billing at all, and Telefonica when I told them that we were paying Telefonica in English just said "Who?"

Put in a google search for "Telefonica in English" and the first suggestion it gives is "Telefonica in English Scam"


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> You're right, TelefonicaInEnglish are nothing to do with Telefonica, and they have had some really bad press. There were a lot of people paying money and not getting a connection a while back. I think they are called Movifresh now


that figures.... following telefrustration's name change(on the bills) to movistar


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Cheers guys! Spoke to Telephonica and they are installing a line for free and the charge is 
16.50 euros pcm and you pay calls on top of that, I will be doing mostly international calls
so will need to fish around for the best deals

They are not sure if they can do ADSL as of yet but will know more when the lines in, failing 
that they can do dial up or i can just get a dongle (mobile broadband)

Sky is in hand, job done :clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Cheers guys! Spoke to Telephonica and they are installing a line for free and the charge is
> 16.50 euros pcm and you pay calls on top of that, I will be doing mostly international calls
> so will need to fish around for the best deals
> 
> ...


you still won't know til they arrive!!


Toscal is on Montgo, no?

if you have a good line of sight I'd go for a wireless co with it's pylon aerial thingys on Cumbre - you_ should_ have a line of sight from Toscal


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> you still won't know til they arrive!!
> 
> 
> Toscal is on Montgo, no?
> ...


No i don't think its classed as Montgo and its quite modern so hoping all will be ok 

4-14 days they said


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Dolphin. said:


> Cheers guys! Spoke to Telephonica and they are installing a line for free and the charge is
> 16.50 euros pcm and you pay calls on top of that, I will be doing mostly international calls
> so will need to fish around for the best deals
> 
> ...


that bunch of genetic research failures are going to do this for free......? Ask for the promise in hard copy, sent to a "snailmail" address, signed by a real person, get them to give a date that they will do this (this is important as they will defer the date until you're dead, then say"oh well, we tried") 


if they are going to offer you a "track phone", turn it down. On a good day you'll only get 28KBS,down to 2.5 kbs.... a dongle will get you anything from 3 mbs down to 3.0 kbs depending on location and weather.

ON the other hand if they do manage to install a landline, you can get up to 11 mbs, but the cost is prohibitive

Best you'll get with a dongle will be 3 mbps and that is on a good day


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> No i don't think its classed as Montgo and its quite modern so hoping all will be ok
> 
> 4-14 days they said


ah sorry - you mean over on the Cabo la Nau - right over the other side (there is also a zone known as Toscal on Montgo)


you might well be OK there for ADSL - but don't count your chickens til it's installed & working!!


the age of the property counts for nothing - it's whether or not Telefonica's infrastructure is actually connected to that particular house that counts - & if it's not, whether it has the capability of being connected - all available 'lines' for the area might already be in use!

sometimes, as someone has mentioned one house in a street will be OK - but none of the others!


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Dare i ask then is Telefonica no good?Was thinking of having them when we move!


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Avoiding discussions on sex, religion, politics, bull-fighting and Telefónica would lead to a very boring expat forum. Love them or hate them mozzies and Telefónica's apologists and detractors get everywhere
> 
> Telefónica - a national disgrace is my usual strapline.


Does that mean you would not recommend them Steve,who would you recommend then please?:juggle:


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Jaxx, I would recommend two tin cans and a piece of string rather than Telefónica BUT it depends where you are moving to as to whether there is an alternative. There are no other truly national companies offering phone, broadband and TV so it depends entirely as to what you were looking for and where you shall live.


Thanks Steve for the reply,

iberbanda internet and telephone package has been recommended to us, have you heard of them? any idea if they are OK? region we are moving to is near Puerto Lumbreras in Murcia

Cheers Jaxx :confused2:


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Thanks Steve for the reply,
> 
> iberbanda internet and telephone package has been recommended to us, have you heard of them? any idea if they are OK? region we are moving to is near Puerto Lumbreras in Murcia
> 
> Cheers Jaxx :confused2:


Ps,why are Telefonica so bad tell me, really appreciate your input
Have you left Spain yet??


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> Ps,why are Telefonica so bad tell me, really appreciate your input
> Have you left Spain yet??


they have monopoly on the lines and exchanges, therefore you either go for the mobile option or you're stuck with them. Yes you can get other companies to arrange the line, but it will be telef**kup that installs the line, but the bottom line is that you are at their mercy, and if they can find an excuse not to, they will and then say the best they can do for you is a track phone. If you try calling the "helpline", chances are you end up speaking to a south american, possibly in argentina who can speak a kind of english and as friendly as a cornered rat.

They have wonderful internet safeguards...canguru filter, which unless you call them and tell them to remove it, it will block even the easyjet site because it has a woman in a swimsuit in it's ad...... and they'll charge 10 euros a month for this.

when you buy your house, they'll say "yes you can have a line and internet with speeds of up to 11 mbps'..... then you apply for one... sorry best we can do is a trackphone and internet..... well the track phone only gives 28 kps.... on a good day.

they can find a million reasons not to give you a line, from the nearest pole is 201 mts away or the pole is on the wrong side of the road or your house is too far away from the exchange...... need I continue?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Iberbanda? I don't know them but what little I have heard has been good.
> 
> Just search my posts on Telefónica and you will see some of the challenges. Life is sweeter now that I don't have to battle with them daily
> 
> I am three months into The Shirt 2010 (in Bristol until tomorrow) but look forward to being back in Spain in about five weeks. Looking forward to some sun - although to be fair it has been gorgeous today.


Beware! Iberbanda are owned by Telefonica!

(BTW Did you see David James?)


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> No yesterday I saw Bristol Rovers v Yeovil. First league game in UK in 10 years. Very nostalgic! Waiting to see Gillingham next month - first started following them in 1964 in the olf Division 4. 45 years later they are still in the fourth tier.....and still rubbish.
> 
> Is Iberbanda really owned by Timofónica? I'll have to check. What an appalling thought!


My it sounds like BT over here so help me please:who is the best company to use, really don't want all those problems. We are retiring in Spain don't want to spend hours chasing problems on the phone. i do that during my work in the UK now!!
Any suggestions of a good reliable company? 

Steve well done for here in the UK, if you are near Herefordshire at all give us a shout!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

A pointless discussion in many ways ?

Do you want a *fixed line*, if so there is only one company that is going to supply it. Yes just the same as the UK before the arrival of cable company's, so in the UK it was BT & here it will be Telefonica.

So you have decided to go via fixed line (?)
In that case they can either supply or not, and they can either supply ADSL or not.
They can ?
So as a new customer you can get the 19.90eu package & yes there are quite a few outfits who claim this and that to supply service via this fixed line instead of Telefonica.
Why bother though ?, as none can match the new customer rate that I have seen/read about.

They cannot supply the fixed line (?)
In that case you need to look at the mobile offerings & some seem to be offering some good deals of late ?
You must though check that your choice gives good coverage in your area !


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> **Absolutely, a "great deal" when there is no coverage is an appalling deal!!


Of course Steve (goes without saying)
Hence a fixed line is better


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Brian.... you know I just like to moan about telef****p. Bunch of B*****Ds that they are. and yes you're totally correct in that if you want a landline they are the only ones to supply it. You, my friend , have been lucky in that you got good service from them.

Willie


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> Brian.... you know I just like to moan about telef****p. Bunch of B*****Ds that they are. and yes you're totally correct in that if you want a landline they are the only ones to supply it. You, my friend , have been lucky in that you got good service from them.
> 
> Willie


That I accept Willie & consider our area fortunate.


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok so my line is soon to be installed... I have had a few suggestions but could do with all the help i can get. I will be making lots of calls to england and south africa and a few other countries with my career, what is the best option for a cheap package?

Thanks guys


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Ok so my line is soon to be installed... I have had a few suggestions but could do with all the help i can get. I will be making lots of calls to england and south africa and a few other countries with my career, what is the best option for a cheap package?
> 
> Thanks guys


Try Skype but you need a good fast upload speed else the quality suffers. We pay a small amount each month and it gives us a landline number in the UK that people can call at local rates and we have practically unlimited free calls to any landline in Europe (except premium). I don't know about South Africa but it's worth looking at...


----------



## TomJ (Aug 15, 2010)

Interesting thread... Does anyone have multiple dongles for when ones running slow?

Indeed is anyone using an iPad with a Spanish micro sim? How's that?


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

You can always get phone via the internet with a local number, or use skype. We had telefonica and they were expensive and a right pain. We now use an internet company, it's cheap and reliable!


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> BT are models of professionalism and excellence compared with Telefónica. After 30 years in telecom, I have seen all the major ex-monopolies are Telefónica are the worst .... by far!
> 
> Hereford? I am there tomorrow afternoon. City centre laste afernoon and then to Yazor. Thursday I cycle to Abergavenny. If you want a coffee please call me. I have left my mobile as a PM.


Oh dam i am at work all day Steve,would have been wonderful to meet up for a coffee,we are 15 miles north of Hereford if you need an evening meal or somewhere to lay your head for the night? Take care if we don't get to meet, would be good, you may give my husband and myself some tips for when we move. No PM come through Steve.


----------



## Altaguy (Jun 8, 2011)

*Moving To Oliva*



Stravinsky said:


> Four years with Telefonica and no real problems. Their accounts department debited me an incorrect amount once, but they refunded it as soon as I told them.
> 
> Our line is good (for rural), my only complaint would be their charges and thats the only reason I am considering changing to Vodophone ADSL .. they use the Telefonica lines and their charge includes the line rental, and its only about €29


Stravinsky
I am moving to Oliva early Jan2012 & I need to get telephone/broadband installed in my Old Town House, where there is no installation at the moment.
I would appreciate your help re - who would you recommend Telefonica or Vodafone etc.
Can I organise the installation from UK bearing in mind my spanish is not good.
Hope to hear back from you.
Altaguy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Altaguy said:


> Stravinsky
> I am moving to Oliva early Jan2012 & I need to get telephone/broadband installed in my Old Town House, where there is no installation at the moment.
> I would appreciate your help re - who would you recommend Telefonica or Vodafone etc.
> Can I organise the installation from UK bearing in mind my spanish is not good.
> ...


Stravinsky is on his hols at the mo, so it will be a few days at least til he gets back to you

I know he uses Movistar (were called Telefonica until recently) & isn't that chuffed with the speed - he has been looking around for something better -is looking into various wireless companies


I'm sure you've read this already - but whoever you go with for ADSL the infrastructure belongs to Movistar - so it won't make any difference to speed

IMO leave it til a bit nearer the time that you move - there are always new cheap offers around


----------



## Altaguy (Jun 8, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> Stravinsky is on his hols at the mo, so it will be a few days at least til he gets back to you
> 
> I know he uses Movistar (were called Telefonica until recently) & isn't that chuffed with the speed - he has been looking around for something better -is looking into various wireless companies
> 
> ...


Xabiachica
Thanks for info, I am in no rush to get it installed will look around.
Altaguy


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Altaguy said:


> Stravinsky
> I am moving to Oliva early Jan2012 & I need to get telephone/broadband installed in my Old Town House, where there is no installation at the moment.
> I would appreciate your help re - who would you recommend Telefonica or Vodafone etc.
> Can I organise the installation from UK bearing in mind my spanish is not good.
> ...


Hi Altaguy,

You will need to get Movistar (formerly known as Telefonica) to install the telephone line, even if you eventually choose another supplier for your ADSL. I would recommend getting a 10Mb introductory package with them at least for the first year. They always jack the price up when the "special offer" period expires, at which time you can shop around for a better deal.

As Xabiachica says, wait till nearer the time and see what they have on offer then. 

Movistar have an English-speaking agency you can deal with: Telefonica / Movistar in english

I'm sure these guys will at least be able to tell you whether you can organise the installation in advance or will need to wait till you are in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi Altaguy,
> 
> You will need to get Movistar (formerly known as Telefonica) to install the telephone line, even if you eventually choose another supplier for your ADSL. I would recommend getting a 10Mb introductory package with them at least for the first year. They always jack the price up when the "special offer" period expires, at which time you can shop around for a better deal.
> 
> ...


if theyare anything to do with Telefonica - English Movistar Phone Shop Spain

don't go near them - they have a very bad rep


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> if theyare anything to do with Telefonica - English Movistar Phone Shop Spain
> 
> don't go near them - they have a very bad rep


Smells like them, so hands off! Telefonica has english speaking telephone staff, so no need at all to go into business with this "agent"!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Seb* said:


> Smells like them, so hands off! Telefonica has english speaking telephone staff, so no need at all to go into business with this "agent"!


eggsakerly


----------



## Altaguy (Jun 8, 2011)

Seb* said:


> Smells like them, so hands off! Telefonica has english speaking telephone staff, so no need at all to go into business with this "agent"!


All good info, thanks guys. I see from the links that there are 2 different web sites for the Movistar Telefonica english.
Altaguy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Altaguy said:


> All good info, thanks guys. I see from the links that there are 2 different web sites for the Movistar Telefonica english.
> Altaguy


and neither are anything to do with telefonica or movistar -except as resellers


----------



## grandad (May 17, 2011)

Hi I lived in a low signal area and I ve been using mobile internet and an especial modem to amplifier the signal. Now it is not bad at all I got the modems from a company that was changeing to land lines so have more Always worth a try


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I can only speak as I find. I live out in the sticks in a new property so I dreaded waiting for the phone line and internet. I contacted Movistar on a Monday and on the Wedneday 4 trucks arrived in the street to put up new poles etc and by 4pm I had a perfect line and a fast internet connection. perhaps I was lucky !!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> I can only speak as I find. I live out in the sticks in a new property so I dreaded waiting for the phone line and internet. I contacted Movistar on a Monday and on the Wedneday 4 trucks arrived in the street to put up new poles etc and by 4pm I had a perfect line and a fast internet connection. perhaps I was lucky !!


Amazing!

No way you can complain about that, is there?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Do not go anywhere near Telefonica - English Movistar Phone Shop Spain or anything that looks like it or smells like it - it is just a scam. They have nothing to do with telefonica. They quote line rental figures and installation costs which look good - in fact they are the same as telefonica's own figures. They miss out one little detail out though... all of their charges are on top of telefonica's - you get charged twice including the monthly line rental. 

When you finally get through to someone to complain they tell you that they cannot discuss charging matters you must speak to telefonica. When you speak to telefonica they say that telefonicainenglish are nothing to do with them and their charges are correct.


----------

